# Brauche Beratung bzgl. Frau-Mann-Unterschieden beim Biken und Bikekauf



## Lateralus (25. Januar 2013)

Tach Ladies  Nachdem mir hier schonmal mit Tipps bzgl Bikeshorts ausgeholfen wurde, habe ich heute eine Frage zu Parts, die "etwas" mehr kosten - ein Bike.

Meine Frau fährt momentan ein 26" Specialized Epic mit rund 11 kg. Sie hatte bereits 2 Bandscheibenvorfälle, daher kanns kein HT sein und auch nicht zu racelastig. Wir fahren eigentlich immer Touren über Wald- und Feldwege und ganz einfache Singletrails (max S1), irgendwie stärker technischere Sachen oder schwierigere Abfahrten bislang nicht. Wir wohnen im Ruhrgebiet, lange Anstiege wie im Hochgebirge gibts hier also auch nicht.

Grund für den Kaufs des Epic war das geringe Gewicht, der dafür angemessene Federweg und natürlich die Optik - ihr kennt das bestimmt  Ich fahre (oder vielmer baue es im April auf!) ein 29er HT mit gerade mal 8 kg. 

Jetzt muss was neues her, das das Bike gebraucht gekauft wurde und ich ihr auch eine Freude machen will. Neues Material ist doch immer motivierend 

Meine Frage: wenn ihr Touren fahrt - kommt es Euch dann tatsächlich nicht aufs Gewicht usw an? Ich wollte es Ihr mit dem relativ leichten Epic leicht machen, Berge hochzukommen. Sie sollte keinen Grund haben, sich darüber aufzuregen, dass ihr Bike ja viel schlechter/schwerer ist als meins usw usw Sie sagt bei solchen Dikskussionen dann immer, es wäre ihr nicht wichtig, dann ist es eben schwerer usw usw

Frage - wenn beispielsweise ein Stumpjumper mit 140 mm Federweg evtl eine etwas aufrechtere Sitzhaltung zulassen würde - ist Euch das Bikegewicht dann wirklich total egal? Mir fällt es eben schwer, das nachzuvollziehen, da ich doch recht schnell (alleine!) fahre und daher auch immer leichte Bikes baue. Sie wird niemals mit diesem Leistungsgedanken ans Biken herangehen. Nur will ich ihr eben auch ein Bike kaufen, dass Spass macht. Ist dann leichter nicht doch besser? Und wie seht ihr das bzgl Federungseinflüssen - stört Euch ein Wippen beim Fahren? Ein Epic beispielsweise wippt nie, keine Kraft geht verloren. Muss ich mich wirklich darauf einlassen, dass es sie nicht stört? Freut sich sich tatsächlich über mehr Ergonomie bei dabei auch mehr Gewicht?

Ich hoffe, Ihr versteht mein Problem. Ich gehe an Kaufentscheidungen immer mit der Prämisse "leicht, funktionell, schnell" heran. Sie sagt, dass sie das ganz anders sieht. Ist das wirklich so? Klingt alles evtl etwas lustig, aber dies ist KEIN Spamthread. Bitte helft mir.


----------



## 4mate (25. Januar 2013)

Warum ist wohl dieser Thread " Wichtig:                                            Frauen beraten Männer " deutlich sichtbar ganz oben als 'Sticky' angeheftet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (25. Januar 2013)

Ich habs oben eher als Kaufberatungsthread verstanden. Solls doch dahin?

Mir gehts ja stark um "philosophisches"


----------



## Lateralus (25. Januar 2013)

@mods: wenn falsch entschieden, bitte oben rein. War durchaus Absicht, hier einen Extrathread zu machen. Sorry.


----------



## mtbbee (25. Januar 2013)

Logisch ist ein leichtes Bike besser !!! Eigentlich muß es sogar leichter sein als Deines  

Also mal zu unserem Paarfahrverhalten bzw. unseren Bikes:

Mein Mann und ich, wir haben möglichst immer sehr ähnliche Räder. Seine sind zwar minimal leichter (z.B. McFK Carbon Sattel, den ich nicht fahren mag) aber eben nahezu gleich Hardtails + Racefully.
Logischer Weise ist auch da ein Mann schneller wenn er es drauf anlegt - wäre ja traurig wenn auch nicht, vorausgesetzt beide sind sportlich, aber für mich ists deutlich leichter mit zu halten. Auf langen Touren erst recht: da zählt jedes Kilo, man wird ja auch nicht jünger 
Zu den Bandscheibenvorfällen: meine bessere Hälfte hatte bisher 2 OPs und fährt im Urlaub wo es ruppiger und tag täglich länger geht als hier, das Racefully. Gabel und Dämpfer lassen sich starr stellen, so dass der Wiegetritt gelingt ohne Wippen Wippen würde mich massiv stören - kostzet nur Kraft). Wenn wir in D unterwegs sind (bis auf Alpen) nutzen wir nur die Hardtails. Allerdings bieten so ein Cannondale Flash auch einen gewissen Komfort.

Fazit: gaaanz leichtes Bike für Deine Frau  und tritt ein paar Umdrehungen weniger


----------



## Chrige (25. Januar 2013)

Ich gebe mtbbee recht. Wenn ich lese, was ihr so fahrt, würde ich bei einem Epic oder ähnlich bleiben. Ich fahre selber ein Specialized Epic und finde es toll. Ich wohne ja sozusagen in den Alpen und komme auch hier mit meinem Epic zurecht. Ich hatte früher ein Bike, das schwerer war und würde nie mehr am Gewicht sparen, wenn es um ein Bike geht, das hauptsächlich für Touren etc. gebraucht wird. Der Vorteil beim Stumpjumper etc. beginnt bei mir erst, wenn es wirklich ruppig wird (oder je nach dem die Geometrie). 
Für die Zukunft tendiere ich auf ein leichtes Hardtail für " technisch einfachere" Touren und Marathon und ein Rad mit etwas mehr Federweg als das Epic als Spielzeug für die technisch anspruchsvollen Ausfahrten. Aber wenn ich nur ein Bike hätte, würde ich bei dem Epic bleiben.

Wie gesagt, für das was deine Freundin fährt (wenn ich es richtig verstehe) würde ich unbedingt auf das Gewicht schauen.


----------



## Lateralus (25. Januar 2013)

Vielen vielen Dank für Eure Gedanken. So sehe ich das auch. Genau meine Meinung.


----------



## marcy2 (25. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mein All-Mountain wieder verkauft. Macht zwar bergab mehr Spaß, aber das Gewicht von 13kg war mir für den Uphill dann doch zu schwer. Hat einfach keinen Spaß gemacht auf Tour. Und hier im Mittelgebirge kommt man auch überall mit Hardtail gut runter. Und ich fahre nicht zimperlich, nehme gern jeden Trail mit. Quasi das Fully stand mehr in der Ecke als es gefahren wurde. 
Ich würde auch raten, bei einem leichten Racefully zu bleiben. Es gibt ja auch schon recht leichte 120mm Fullys.


----------



## Lateralus (26. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte gestern nochmal ein längeres Gespräch mit meinem Stamm-Conceptstore und es wird wohl wieder ein Epic, diesmal Carbon und 29er. Danke Euch.


----------



## Martina H. (26. Januar 2013)

Moin, 

ich glaub, ich muss da mal ein bisschen stÃ¤nkern 

Ich hatte ein Canyon (Nerve XC, 2009, 16 Zoll, RIP), dass ich konsequent auf leicht getrimmt hatte - zum Schluss hatte es nur noch knapp 11 Kg. Das ist jetzt fÃ¼r "richtige" Leichtbauer wahrscheinlich immer noch bleischwer - ich fand es schÃ¶n leicht, aber:

Mit abnehmendem Gewicht wurde das gute StÃ¼ck auch immer "zappeliger", ich fÃ¼hlte mich nicht wohl darauf und fuhr dementsprechend unsicher, machte keine Fortschritte auf den Trails.

Momentan fahre ich 2 RÃ¤der, die sich vom Aufbau her grundsÃ¤tzlich vom Canyon unterscheiden:

Dartmoor Hornet, rund 12,5 Kilo
Nukeproof Mega, knapp Ã¼ber 14 Kilo

Bilder meiner RÃ¤der sind im Album

Tendenz bei beiden eher schwerer werdend, wenn mir frÃ¼her jemand gesagt hÃ¤tte, dass ich mir eine SattelstÃ¼tze anbaue, die 500 gr. wiegt, den hÃ¤tte ich ausgelacht 

Ich weiÃ nicht, ich kenne einige Damen, bei denen ich diese Entwicklung beobachtet habe: erst werden die Bikes immer leichter, dann immer schwerer. Diese Frauen fahren Sachen an denen einige MÃ¤nner scheitern wÃ¼rden (ich gehÃ¶re leider noch nicht dazu  ) und sind bekennende Hardtailfans (da bin ich dabei ). Ich selbst bin alle meine "SchlÃ¼sselstellen" bisher zuerst mit der Hornisse gefahren, sie verleiht mir die nÃ¶tige Sicherheit, die ich dafÃ¼r brauche. Ich sitze deutlich entspannter und bequemer drauf, als auf dem Nerve. Noch entspannter und bequemer ist es dann auf dem Mega, dass bin ich im Vinschgau 1200 HM den Berg hoch gefahren, sicher war ich nicht schnell - ob ich mit dem Canyon schneller gewesen wÃ¤re, war mir aber auch nicht wichtig.

Fazit fÃ¼r mich: ich wÃ¼rde nie mehr so extrem auf das Gewicht achten, wichtiger (fÃ¼r mich) ist die Geometrie und die dem Einsatzbereich entsprechende Ausstattung (natÃ¼rlich schraube ich mir keine bleischweren Komponenten ans Rad).

Zu dem Entschluss fÃ¼r das neue Epic: sicher ein tolles Rad, aber wenn ich den Eingangspost richtig gelesen habe, sollte es doch ein "entspannteres, bequemeres" Rad werden - wenn ich jetzt nicht vÃ¶llig falsch liege, ist das Epic doch ein vortriebsorientiertes, racelastiges Fully - bretthart und effizient. 



> Ob mit Vollgas auf einer schwierigen Weltcup-Strecke oder auf den heimischen Cross Country-Trails â *ambitionierte Rennfahrer* brauchen ein superleichtes, schnelles und *effizientes Bike*, das bergauf geradezu fliegt und bergab ultra-wendig ist. Unser Epic ist bergauf die ideale Rennmaschine



Gebaut, um mÃ¶glichst schnell eine bestimmte Stecke zu absolvieren - mit Sicherheit nicht gebaut um irgendwo entspannt anzukommen - ob das dann die richtige Entscheidung ist?? 



> Sie sagt bei solchen Dikskussionen dann immer, es wÃ¤re ihr nicht wichtig, dann ist es eben schwerer usw usw





> Sie wird niemals mit diesem Leistungsgedanken ans Biken herangehen.



... denk mal drÃ¼ber nach!



> ...und ich ihr auch eine Freude machen will.



Das ehrt Dich...



> Muss ich mich wirklich darauf einlassen, dass es sie nicht stÃ¶rt? Freut sich sich tatsÃ¤chlich Ã¼ber mehr Ergonomie bei dabei auch mehr Gewicht?



... vielleicht: Ja!



Das ist nur meine persÃ¶nliche Meinung/Erfahrung - ist bestimmt nicht auf Jede Ã¼bertragbar.


----------



## Lateralus (26. Januar 2013)

So gesehen hast Du recht. Im Rahmen der telefonischen Beratung hat mein Händler aber mal ein 26er Stumpjumper FSR mit 140 mm Federweg neben ein 29er Epic FSR mit 100 mm gestellt und aufgrund seiner Erfahrung, gerade im Bereich BodyGeometry, kein Problem gesehen, beide Bikes mit nahezu identischer Körperhaltung aufzubauen. Außerdem sitzt sie auf dem 29er Epic ja sowieso schon etwas aufrechter als auf ihrem jetzigen 26er. Und mit ein paar Änderungen an Vorbaulänge und -winkel und Spacern usw kann sie darauf quasi gleich sitzen, wie auf einem dem Papier nach weniger raceorientierten Bike.

Und wir reden ja im Bereich von 11 kg für ein Epic nicht gerade von einer hypernervösen Schleuder, vor allem als 29er haben die echt ne Menge Sicherheit und Laufruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (26. Januar 2013)

> Im Rahmen der telefonischen Beratung...



Das heißt für mich, sie hat das Bike nicht gesehen, nicht darauf gesessen?

Sorry, aber Du nimmst eine Menge Geld in die Hand um ihr eine Freude zu machen, aber kann es sein, dass Du *Dein* "Leistungsdenken" auf sie projizierst.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, dass soll auch kein persönlicher Angriff sein, aber wenn Du ihr wirkliche eine Freude machen willst, nimmst Du sie an die Hand, gehst mit ihr in einen Bikeshop, lässt sie auf verschiedenen Rädern probesitzen (noch besser ausgiebig probefahren, sollte bei dem Investionsvolumen ja wohl kein Problem sein) und überlässt dann *ihr* die Entscheidung, auf welchem Bike sie glücklich sein kann und nicht auf welchem *Du* meinst sie glücklich zu sein hat.

Ich finde es toll von Dir, dass Du Dir so viele Gedanken machst, ihr eine Freude zu machen - aber bitte denk dann auch mal wirklich drüber nach. Ihr scheint ja schon darüber diskutiert zu haben und so ganz einer Meinung seid ihr (was Räder angeht) wohl nicht, wenn ich oben richtig gelesen habe...


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2013)

@martina



wenn ich mir den spezifizierten Einsatzzweck mal durchlese, muss es sicher kein 140mm Bike werden, und ein Hardtail schließt sich ja durch die Bandscheibenvorfälle aus. Daher ist die Überlegung mit dem Epic der Theorie nach sicher schon mal ganz richtig.
Aber Probesitzen muss unbedingt sein!
Und Gewicht ist nicht alles! Ich finde ein leichtes Bike auch sehr schön und achte sehr darauf, dass es so leicht wie möglich ist, aber tausend Mal wichtiger ist mir die Geometrie. Mein Leichtville hab ich im Herbst gegen einen Stahlklotz aus England getauscht mit schon am Rahmen über 1kg mehr, und find's geil  weil die Geometrie absolut grandios passt. Und ich glaube nicht, dass ich damit deswegen langsamer bin, eher anders rum. Es bringt nichts, nur auf das Gewicht zu achten und alles andere zu vernachlässigen.
Vor allem wenn es "bequem und entspannt" werden soll und eben kein Leistungsgedanke im Spiel ist.

Gewicht kann man ja telefonisch erfragen, aber Wohlfühlen und Geometrie kann man nur praktisch erfahren! Oder kennt der Mensch im Bikeshop deine Frau besser als du selbst?  Wäre ja traurig, wenn ja 

Also ab in den Shop, und keine Angst auch mal auf was draufzusitzen, was 12kg hat. Davon wird man auch nicht umkommen 
Um nochmal auf den ersten Satz zurück zu kommen: es muss kein 140mm Bike werden, aber es könnte durchaus trotzdem nicht verkehrt sein. Nicht wegen dem Federweg, sondern weil diese "Klasse" oftmals eine entspannte Sitzposition mit sich bringt.

Zwecks Wippen und Federungseinflüsse: Ich glaube fest daran, dass man bei einer gescheit gemachten Hinterbaukonstruktion keinen Lockout braucht. Wenn ein Rad ein Hebelchen braucht, damit einem vor lauter Schaukelei nicht drauf schlecht wird, dann taugt's nicht


----------



## Lateralus (26. Januar 2013)

Jup, danke, beide Bikes hätten (natürlich) das Specialized-Brain, von daher wippt da wahrscheinlich eh nix.

Selbstverständlich muss sie Probesitzen, nur fährt sie ja momentan eh ein 26er Epic in M. Das 29er ist von der Geo her sehr ähnlich (grundsätzlich bei Speci - die bauen fast gleich zwischen den Größen!) und von daher sollte das gar kein Problem sein. Drüber gesprochen haben wir auch schon mal, gesehen hat sie es auch...das fällt nicht vom Himmel.

Aber Ihr merkt selbst - es ist echt eine interessante Diskussion hier, so habe ich mir das erhofft. Vielen Dank dafür. Ist eigentlich jetzt auch schon erledigt


----------



## mtbbee (26. Januar 2013)

@Martina H.

im kräftigen Wiegetritt federt jedes Fully, egal ob mit oder ohne Race Vorsatz.
Deshalb halte ich den Hebel vorne/hinten für sinnvoll. 
Da seine Frau laut Fahrprofil max S1 fährt, aber vielleicht im Uphill Freude finden wird, ist der schnelle Vortrieb wichtig. Wiegetritt ist meine Leidenschaft, hilft auch gegen Rückenschmerzen 

Leichtbau sicher im Rahmen: Racefully zw 9,5 und 10kg Hardtail 8kg 
da flattert nix wenn man den richtigen Rahmen ausgesucht hat bzw Hersteller - aber wie schon im LB Forum beobachet, da kennt sich der Lateralus aus


----------



## Lateralus (26. Januar 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ...aber wie schon im LB Forum beobachet, da kennt sich der Lateralus aus



Richtig, danke  

Wie gesagt - es wird wohl ein Epic 29er mit 11 kg, d.h. gleich schwer wie ihr jetziges 26er. 29er rollt auch noch besser. Und ein halbes Kilo geht sicher noch runter. Alles unter 10.5 kg wird allerdings RICHTIG teuer. Mal sehen.


----------



## Martina H. (26. Januar 2013)

Moin mtbbee:

von Federn/Wippen, Hebel oder ohne habe ich nicht geschrieben, das war Scylla 

... und kräftiger Wiegetritt gehört nun mal in den HardtailRace bzw. Rennradbereich, ist beim Fully eher kontraproduktiv - damit wirst du jedes Fully zum wippen bringen - richtig

Aber wir sprechen hier ja nicht vom Rennbetrieb, hier soll die Dame des Hauses ein entspanntes Bike bekommen - eben wegen ihrer Rückenprobleme, ich denke, es geht nicht darum, dass sie Rennen gewinnen möchte/soll 

Das bei den Leichtbaurädern etwas "flattert" habe ich nie behauptet - meine Erfahrung geht eher dahin, dass sie kippliger/nervöser sind - Gewicht hat eben auch die Eigenschaft zu stabilisieren, etwas "satter" auf dem Trail zu liegen.

 @Lateralus



> Ist eigentlich jetzt auch schon erledigt



..dann Glückwunsch, ich wünsche Deiner Frau alles Gute und viel Spass mit dem Neuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (26. Januar 2013)

@Martina H.

sorry, ich habs im Tapatalk auf dem Mäusekino gelesen, da überliest oder verwechselt  man schon Namen 

Zum Kontraproduktiven ...Dann muss ich wohl meine Fahrweise ändern  nein, ehrlich, ich fahre je nach Untergrund ziemlich häufig Wiegetritt und ist auch nicht langsam  diese Fahrweise entspannt die Muskulatur und fordert noch andere Fasern. Aber ich denke, im Laufe der Jahre entwickelt da jeder so seine Vorlieben.
  @Lateralus,

zum 29er : wie gross ist eigentlich Deine Frau? Wir hatten nämlich erst die Tage die Diskussion.

Freue mich schon auf die Bilder, Du lässt es bestimmt nicht lange im Serienzustand


----------



## Lateralus (26. Januar 2013)

Sie ist 173 cm groß - genau wie ich  Da ist ein 29er gar kein Ding.

Umbauen werden wir es erstmal nicht, das Expert-Modell ist schon recht gut ausgestattet. Allein der Laufradsatz geht leichter, aber mit 11 kg fahrfertig ists erstmal ok. Ist teuer genug. Im nächsten Jahr wird dann das ein oder andere geändert.

Aber Sram Carbonkurbel, X.9/X.0-Mix, leichte Reifen, Carbonlenker...hats alles schon. Kassette und Stütze müssen anders, aber auch erst nächste Saison. Ist ja auch nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen. Und mein neues muss ja auch noch bezahlt werden


----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2013)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Jup, danke, beide Bikes hätten (natürlich) das Specialized-Brain, von daher wippt da wahrscheinlich eh nix.
> 
> Selbstverständlich muss sie Probesitzen, nur fährt sie ja momentan eh ein 26er Epic in M. Das 29er ist von der Geo her sehr ähnlich (grundsätzlich bei Speci - die bauen fast gleich zwischen den Größen!) und von daher sollte das gar kein Problem sein. Drüber gesprochen haben wir auch schon mal, gesehen hat sie es auch...das fällt nicht vom Himmel.
> 
> Aber Ihr merkt selbst - es ist echt eine interessante Diskussion hier, so habe ich mir das erhofft. Vielen Dank dafür. Ist eigentlich jetzt auch schon erledigt



eins hab ich noch nicht verstanden: warum ein neues Epic, wenn das alte Epic fast gleich ist?  (wegen 29er?)

 @mtbbee: ist klar, mit exzessiver wiegetritt-fahrerei kriegt man jedes fully klein, oft sogar mit zugeschalteter plattform am dämpfer (da brauchts dann einen echten lockout). da wippt sogar ein ht mit wenig reifendruck


----------



## Lateralus (26. Januar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> eins hab ich noch nicht verstanden: warum ein neues Epic, wenn das alte Epic fast gleich ist?  (wegen 29er?)



Wegen 29er, wegen mehr/neue Motivation durch neues Material, wegen Ihr eine Freude machen, wegen meinem Bike-Fetisch, wegen des Alters des anderen Bikes (ist sonst nix dran)...und es muss ja auch nicht alles 100%ig Sinn machen im Leben, sondern manchmal auch einfach nur Spass bringen 



scylla schrieb:


> @mtbbee: ist klar, mit exzessiver wiegetritt-fahrerei kriegt man jedes fully klein, oft sogar mit zugeschalteter plattform am dämpfer (da brauchts dann einen echten lockout). da wippt sogar ein ht mit wenig reifendruck



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ein Epic mit nicht ganz offenem Brain wippt auch im Wiegetritt nicht. Ich hatte 2012 ein S-Works Epic in 26 Zoll und hatte es so abgestimmt, dass es wirklich nicht gewippt/eingefedert hat. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Machst Du das Brain-Ventil weiter auf, fängt es natürlich irgendwann an. Racemäßig abgestimmt, federt es nicht ein.


----------



## mtbbee (26. Januar 2013)

@scylla, 
stimmt, mein Trek hat einen echten lockout auch hinten 
mit den 1,5 bar Dugast habe ich das Flash noch nicht zum Wippen gebracht - jedenfalls noch nicht bewusst bemerkt. Diese Fatbikes haben es mir optisch angetan, wäre was fürn Winter mit 0,5 bar ... bin momentan am Planen 

OT:
Ist eigentlich in diesem Jahr ein Ladiestreffen geplant? Letztes Jahr hats ja leider nicht gepasst.

Ne richtig interessante Diskussion und vor Allem nicht im Leichtbau Bereich sondern Ladies !


----------



## Martina H. (26. Januar 2013)

Ich beziehe mich nochmal auf den Eingangspost:



> Muss ich mich wirklich darauf einlassen, dass es sie nicht stört? Freut sich sich tatsächlich über mehr Ergonomie bei dabei auch mehr Gewicht?
> 
> Ich hoffe, Ihr versteht mein Problem. Ich gehe an Kaufentscheidungen immer mit der Prämisse "leicht, funktionell, schnell" heran. Sie sagt, dass sie das ganz anders sieht. Ist das wirklich so?



Sie bekommt mit dem 29er bestimmt ein Spitzenbike, ob es aber das ist, was sie will  - mal abgesehen von den Laufrädern, ist das Bike ähnlich dem, welches sie hat/hatte (racelastiges, auf Vortrieb ausgelegtes Bike im Renntrimm) - vielleicht wäre es ganz gut, wenn die Dame des Hauses selbst äußern würde was sie mit einem Neuen erreichen/machen möchte...



> Ich fahre (oder vielmer baue es im April auf!) ein 29er HT mit gerade mal 8 kg.



... bei der Aussage komme ich ins grübeln - evtl. werden hier eigene Wünsche/Ansprüche übertragen?

Im übrigen gibt es hier eine Lady im Forum, die genau diese Aussage vertritt: 

Mein Racefully ist sehr leicht - damit aber auch deutlich nervöser und zickiger als meine Anderen. Und die Dame fährt sehr viel 

  @mtbbee



> Ist eigentlich in diesem Jahr ein Ladiestreffen geplant? Letztes Jahr hats ja leider nicht gepasst.



Sobald es etwas neues gibt melden wir uns - die Planung gestaltet sich dieses Jahr etwas zäh


----------



## Mausoline (26. Januar 2013)

Ich bin immer noch für verschiedene Bikes probesitzen.

Ich wills selber endentscheiden was zu mir passt


----------



## Lateralus (27. Januar 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch für verschiedene Bikes probesitzen.
> Ich wills selber endentscheiden was zu mir passt



Kann sie ja auch, ich wollte nur schonmal eine Vorauswahl treffen. Wenn ich meine Bestellungen abhole, kann sie ausführlich testen und entscheiden. Ich renne nur nicht unvorbereitet in sowas rein


----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2013)

Hey Lateralus,
bitte die Kritik nicht falsch verstehen, aber bei solchen Aussagen wie denen von Martina zitierten z.B. "Muss ich mich wirklich darauf einlassen, dass es sie nicht stört?" stellen sich wahrscheinlich vielen Mädels hier die Nackenhaare hoch 
Hier sind halt viele Frauen unterwegs, die sich einen feuchten Kehrricht darum scheren, was die/ihre Männer meinen, was sie tun oder fahren sollten, und gerne ganz und gar selbst entscheiden, was sie für gut befinden. 
Es ehrt dich ja, dass du dir so viele Gedanken machst, was deiner Frau gut tun könnte, und dass du ihr mit so einem teuren Geschenk was Gutes tun willst. Aber wenn ihr dann beim Probefahren seid, versuch ihr doch bitte nicht, deine Ansichten aufzudrücken, auch wenn sie das Gegenteil behauptet (denn das scheinst du mit deinem Eingangsposting irgendwie bezwecken zu wollen, wie mir scheint). Mag ja sein, dass du viel mehr Erfahrung hast als sie, und dass sie in gewissem Maße noch viel von dir lernen kann in Sachen Bikes, aber wie ich eure Ziele verstehe, verfolgt ihr doch recht unterschiedliche Herangehensweisen bei diesem Sport: du Schnelligkeit, Rennen und Erfolge, sie Entspannung und Genuss. Außerdem sind manche Sachen einfach nicht rational vollständig begründbar... der "Wohlfühlfaktor" ist eins dieser Dinge. Ich würde behaupten, das ist zu 90% einfach Bauchgefühl. 
Also wenn sie sich dann für ein Bike entscheiden sollte, das du vielleicht nicht für gut befindest, dann lass sie einfach (und lass ihr erst mal die Auswahl, auch Bikes zu testen, die vielleicht nicht in deine Auswahl fallen), und versuch sie nicht vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen!
Eure Zielsetzungen beim Biken gehen so weit auseinander, dass deine Kriterien bei der Bike-Auswahl möglicherweise nicht wirklich auf ihre Bedüfnisse passen.

In diesem Sinne: viel Spaß beim Testen, und noch mehr Spaß mit dem Resultat, was auch immer es dann werden sollte


----------



## Lateralus (27. Januar 2013)

Nene, ich verstehe das schon richtig und gerade um mich wirklich davon zu überzeugen, DASS ihr Frauen manchmal so wie von Dir beschrieben denkt, habe ich ja auch hier gefragt. Darum gehts doch.

Wird absolut so gemacht, wie Du sagst. Sie kommt bislang mit Ihrem Bike ganz gut klar und ich will ihr ne Freude machen. Im Shop kann sie dann nochmal richtig selbst schauen, teste und sie wird auch vom Händler optimal draufgesetzt, der um ihre Probleme mit dem Rücken usw weiss. Natürlich entscheidet sie selbst - sie muss damit fahren und ich will das Geld ja auch sinnvoll, langfristig anlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (30. Januar 2013)

Lateralus schrieb:


> ... wegen mehr/neue Motivation durch neues Material ... wegen meinem Bike-Fetisch ...



Naja, eventuell liegen die Probleme ja ganz woanders als beim alten Bike, wenn deine Frau durch neues Material zusätzlich oder gar überhaupt zum (mehr) Biken (längeren Touren? Schnelleren Touren?) motiviert werden sollte.

Bitte nicht übel nehmen, aber es ist immer ganz schwierig für jemand anderen etwas zu finden, was die andere ganz toll findet und ins Herz schliesst.

Vielleicht wäre es nicht schlecht deine Frau zum Forumsbesuch zu animieren, auch wenn sie sich nicht so sehr fürs Technische interessiert oder begeistern kann, wie du und viele der Forumsmitgliederinnen im LO. 

Schöne Grüsse,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Januar 2013)

also das ist natürlich auch Geschmackssache, aber wenn ich mein 26er Stumpi mit dem 29er Test-Epic vergleiche, wüsste ich sofort welches ich nehme  Keinesfalls das 29er 
Hat mir bei der Probefahrt überhaupt nicht zugesagt! Da kann es noch so leicht sein.

Trotzdem werde ich bei meinem nächsten Allmountain/Tourenbike ein bisschen mehr aufs Gewicht achten!


----------



## Lateralus (31. Januar 2013)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Naja, eventuell liegen die Probleme ja ganz woanders als beim alten Bike, wenn deine Frau durch neues Material zusätzlich oder gar überhaupt zum (mehr) Biken (längeren Touren? Schnelleren Touren?) motiviert werden sollte.



Es gibt kein Problem, ich will Ihr nur ein neues Bike schenken und daher vorher wissen, ob ihr Gewicht tatsächlich so unwichtig ist, wie sie immer sagt. 
Sie fährt gern, wir werden in Zukunft auch mehr fahren...Probleme gibt es in dem Sinne nicht. Es geht nur darum, das Geld möglichst optimal einzusetzen. Und letztendlich aussuchen wird sie es auch selbst, ich mache mit dem Shop nur eine Vorauswahl ab.



Lenka K. schrieb:


> Bitte nicht übel nehmen, aber es ist immer ganz schwierig für jemand anderen etwas zu finden, was die andere ganz toll findet und ins Herz schliesst.
> 
> Vielleicht wäre es nicht schlecht deine Frau zum Forumsbesuch zu animieren, auch wenn sie sich nicht so sehr fürs Technische interessiert oder begeistern kann, wie du und viele der Forumsmitgliederinnen im LO.



Ach, ich kenne ihren Geschmack schon ganz gut und unauffällig nachgefragt habe ich auch ;-) Beteiligung hier im Ladies-Bereich habe ich ihr schonmal vorgeschlagen - ohne Begeisterung.

Wie gesagt - ist entschieden, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen, danke.

P.S.: Übrigens bin ich von der konstruktiven Atmosphäre hier im Ladies-Bereich echt begeistert. Ist "drüben" teilweise deutlich anders. Bei uns im Specialized-Sammelthread ists allerdings auch nett, falls da jemand von Euch mal ne Frage hat - ich bin immer da


----------



## Athabaske (31. Januar 2013)

...normalerweise bin ich ganz und gar nicht der politisch Korrekte oder Frauenversteher. Aber hier gehen mir dann doch etwas die Nackenhaare hoch.

Der typische Fall, Mann plant, schaut sich um, träumt und ist wild entschlossen - der wichtigste Schritt ist aber FRAGEN. Selbst auf die Gefaht, dass einem die Antwort nicht gefällt. Der nächst wichtige ist vollkommen ergebnisoffenes Ausprobieren. Auch oder vielmehr gerade, wenn sich Geometrien so ähnlich sind, kann man es nur mit dem Hintern erfühlen, was einem besser passt. Mit dem jeweils eigenen wohlgemerkt, da kann Mann mit noch so viel Fachwissen vorfahren.

Sorry, meine Meinung...


----------



## Lateralus (31. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube, jetzt driftets ab. Kann zu, alles bestens.


----------



## mtbbee (31. Januar 2013)

Athabaske,sorry aber alles was ich bisher für meine bessere Hälfte geplant und ausgeschaut habe, war nahezu perfekt und wurde mehr als dankbar angenommen. Also geht doch wenn man den Partner kennt und die Thematik zusammen lebt.
Du musst nicht von Dir auf andere schliessen 
gibt alkerdings auch ein negativ Beispiel hier im Bikemarket: da will einer das Rad verkaufen, was er seiner Frau untern Weihnachtsbaum gestellt hat - bei sowas muss ich allerdings schmunzeln.
Lateralus machts schon richtig !


----------



## Lateralus (31. Januar 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Athabaske,sorry aber alles was ich bisher für meine bessere Hälfte geplant und ausgeschaut habe, war nahezu perfekt und wurde mehr als dankbar angenommen. Also geht doch wenn man den Partner kennt und die Thematik zusammen lebt.
> Du musst nicht von Dir auf andere schliessen
> ...
> Lateralus machts schon richtig !



Amen mtbbee  Genauso siehts aus. Athabaske scheint kaum was hier gelesen zu haben und hat anscheinend Spass an Verschwörungstheorien


----------



## lucie (1. Februar 2013)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Amen mtbbee  Genauso siehts aus. Athabaske scheint kaum was hier gelesen zu haben und hat anscheinend Spass an Verschwörungstheorien



Damit driftest Du jetzt aber definitiv ab! 

So verkehrt ist das nicht, was Athabaske geschrieben hat.
Möchtest Du scheinbar nur nicht hören/lesen, paßt nicht zu Deiner vorgefaßten Meinung. 

Warum fragst Du eigentlich, wenn DU DEINE Vorauswahl ohnehin schon getroffen hast und diese offensichtlich keinen Spielraum für andere Bikes (auch von anderen Herstellern) läßt und Du Deiner Freundin nicht selbst die Wahl überläßt. Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben ehrt Dich Dein Bemühen, das Passende für sie zu finden, aber ich denke, sie sollte selbst *erfahren*, was ihr zusagt und ihren Bikevorlieben entspricht.

Ich finde auch den Ansatz, mehr Motivation durch ein neues Bike zu erreichen, das dann aber eigentlich wie das alte ist, etwas eigenartig.
Du schreibst, sie fährt gern und viel. Hat sie mit dem alten Bike überhaupt die Grenzen desselben schon ausgeschöfpt? In welchem Gelände fährt sie denn überhaupt? Welche Motivation hat sie selbst?

Ein Wechsel auf ein fast identisches Bike, dafür auch noch richtig viel Geld in die Hand zu nehmen, macht in meinen Augen einfach keinen Sinn. 
Verständlich wäre es, wenn sie die Grenzen des Racefullies mit ihrer Fahrweise in entsprechendem Gelände erreicht hat, sie gern über diese Grenzen hinaus unterwegs sein will und ihr das Epic dafür federwegsmäßig und von der Geo her einfach unterdimensioniert wäre.

Du hast geschrieben, daß sie mit ihrem bisherigen Bike sehr gut klarkommt, dann laß es ihr doch einfach. Wenn Du ihr eine Freude machen möchtest, gibt es sicher auch viele andere Möglichkeiten!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=492978&highlight=ladies+treffen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=561761&highlight=ladies+treffen


----------



## Lateralus (1. Februar 2013)

Ich habe MEHRFACH geschrieben, dass ich nicht blind bestelle, sondern dass es eine VORauswahl ist. Wir fahren zum Shop, ich hole meine Parts ab und sie schaut sich nochmal um und entscheidet selbst und macht Testfahrten und wird optimal bzgl ihrer Sitzposition eingestellt. 
WEIL ich das schon mehrfach geschrieben habe, habe ich oben auch gesagt, dass Athabaske anscheinend nicht alles gelesen hat. Es geht einfach an der Realität und meinen Ausführungen vorbei.

Eben weil nun alles geklärt ist und ich aus Euren Antworten den gewünschten Input bekommen habe, ists erledigt. Alles weitere sind Interpretationen und Unterstellungen. Wenn ich einfach irgendwas kaufen wollte, was nur mir gefällt, hätte dieser Thread keinen Sinn gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (1. Februar 2013)

Irgendwie kommt 's halt ein bißchen so rüber. Und ich habe alles gelesen. 
Dein Credo scheint halt vor allem: leicht as leicht can! Nicht auszudenken, ihr würde ein 14,5 kg long travel-Enduro zusagen!? Man beachte das Fragezeichen!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. Februar 2013)

Ich find´s ehrlich gesagt nur seltsam, dass nicht sie die Vorauswahl trifft sondern du. Aber da tickt vielleicht jedes Paar anders.


----------



## Athabaske (1. Februar 2013)

...Danke Mädels!


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Februar 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich find´s ehrlich gesagt nur seltsam, dass nicht sie die Vorauswahl trifft sondern du. Aber da tickt vielleicht jedes Paar anders.



+1.

Aber jetzt driften wir alle ein bisschen ab. 

Hier im Forum tummeln sich Frauen, die leidenschaftliche Bikerinnen sind, und dazu gehört halt auch die technische Materialseite des Sports. Deshalb können sich hier die meisten nur schwer vorstellen, die "Arbeit" und vor allem die Freude (und die Verantwortung fürs Ergebnis   ) am Bikeaussuchen/Testen anderen zu überlassen.

Tatsache ist, dass es anscheinend ganz viele Frauen gibt, die genau das wollen: einfach auf ein schönes Bike zu steigen und fahren und sich biketechnisch um nichts kümmern müssen. Die vielen Anfragen von Männern hier im LO-Forum bestätigen das.

Kann frau schade finden, oder blöd, aber wenn's beiden Seiten passt, dann ist es doch in Ordnung. Die Feministin in einer sträubt sich zwar, aber Bekehrversuche im Internet fruchten bekanntermassen wenig.

Besser es wie Kilkenny halten und die eigene Tochter richtig erziehen! 

Lenka K.


----------



## Athabaske (1. Februar 2013)

...man muss doch nicht unbedingt Schrauberqualitäten haben, um ein für sich passendes Rad zu finden?


----------



## Saba2010 (1. Februar 2013)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...man muss doch nicht unbedingt Schrauberqualitäten haben, um ein für sich passendes Rad zu finden?



nein, muß man nicht. Aber es ist schon auch ein Prozeß, dies zu erkennen. Und zu erkennen, daß man auch in den Laden gehen kann und sagen kann: ich will das und das auf dem Bike fühlen.

Bei der Auswahl meines ersten Fullys habe ich als absolute Nicht-Expertin mich bei der Vorauswahl schon auch auf meinen Partner und ein wenig auf den Laden verlassen und dann getestet. Als es jetzt um ein Zweitrad ging, bin ich einfach in den Laden meines Vertrauens gestiefelt und habe gesagt: Das Rad fahre ich, und es gibt Dinge, die ich mag und die das neue genauso können muß. So hat der Bikekauf dann richtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandee.d (1. Februar 2013)

Saba2010 schrieb:


> nein, muß man nicht. Aber es ist schon auch ein Prozeß, dies zu erkennen. Und zu erkennen, daß man auch in den Laden gehen kann und sagen kann: ich will das und das auf dem Bike fühlen.
> 
> Bei der Auswahl meines ersten Fullys habe ich als absolute Nicht-Expertin mich bei der Vorauswahl schon auch auf meinen Partner und ein wenig auf den Laden verlassen und dann getestet. Als es jetzt um ein Zweitrad ging, bin ich einfach in den Laden meines Vertrauens gestiefelt und habe gesagt: Das Rad fahre ich, und es gibt Dinge, die ich mag und die das neue genauso können muß. So hat der Bikekauf dann richtig Spaß gemacht



Find die Argumentation sehr gut und hat vollkommen recht!


----------



## lucie (1. Februar 2013)

Egal, das perfekte Bike gibt es einfach nicht. Irgendetwas stimmt irgendwann eben nicht mehr, je nachdem, wohin man sich fahrtechnisch entwickelt und welche Motivation man selbst hat. 

Soll heißen, man kann jetzt ein Bike kaufen, welches einem im Moment Unmengen an Spaß bringt, in einem Jahr aber schon wieder im Stall steht.

Was spricht eigentlich dagegen, daß frau sich durchaus einmal ein wenig mit der Materie Bike beschäftigt und sich nicht ausschließlich oder hauptsächlich auf die Meinung der männlichen Partner und Bikeverkäufer verläßt.

Bin als relativ Unwissende vor vielen Jahren auch immer wieder irgendwelchen Bikes, Händlern und Ra(d)tschlägen aufgesessen, weil man mir allen möglichen "Mist" aufschwatzen konnte. Finanziell wahrlich eine Katastrophe!!! 

Inzwischen baue ich alle meine Bikes selbst auf, je nach Vorliebe, und am Plural ist leicht zu erkennen, ich habe nicht nur eins. Der Fuhrpark ändert sich ständig, da ich mich auch fahrtechnisch weiterentwickle. 

Aus dem, was man fährt und wie man es fahren kann und möchte ergeben sich zwangsläufig erst die Erfahrungen, die man dann in die Komponenten- und Geometriewahl bei einem Bike umsetzen kann.

Wenn ich gern mit Gepäck unterwegs bin, kaufe ich mir ja auch kein Rennrad, nur weil es so schöööön leicht ist. 
Das Bike muß nicht zum Partner und dessen Vorlieben passen, sondern zu dem, was der Fahrer/die Fahrerin selbst damit anstellen möchte. 


 @Lateralus


> Ich hatte gestern nochmal ein längeres Gespräch mit meinem Stamm-Conceptstore und es wird wohl wieder ein Epic, diesmal Carbon und 29er. Danke Euch.



...und basta!!!

War Deine Frau bei dem Gespräch eigentlich dabei? Ich glaube, Du suchst hier nur eine Bestätigung Deiner fixundfertigen Meinung, 
oder wie soll ich das verstehen, daß Du nur denjenigen, die sich Deiner Meinung anschließen respektvoll antwortest und auf der anderen Seite denen, die sich gegenteilig, aber ebenso konstruktiv, an der Diskussion beteiligen mit der Art Deiner Posts die Erfahrungen absprichst, die sie gemacht haben und diese netterweise bei *IHRER* Entscheidung mit zu Bedenken geben? 

Schon blöd,wenn sich Deine Frau jetzt für einen Downhiller entscheiden würde.


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2013)

mal ganz wertfrei danebengestellt:

Mein Mann und ich fahren beide sehr gerne und sehr viel. Zu 98% sind wir zusammen unterwegs, wir fahren dieselben Berge hoch und dieselben Trails wieder runter.
Bikes haben wir mittlerweile auch fast dieselben. Er hat sich Dinge angeschafft, die ich zuerst hatte, ich habe mir Dinge angeschafft, die er zuerst hatte. So hab ich mir z.B. klitzekleines bisschen von seinem Leichtbauwahn abgeschaut (in sehr engen Grenzen... z.B. bei Reifen oder Bremsen hört der Spaß für mich komplett auf), und er hat sich letztens (nachdem er sich ein Jahr lang von mir anhören musste, wie geil ich meins finde) ein FR-HT angeschafft, das er mittlerweile über alles liebt. Das Ganze war aber ein eher "schleichender" Prozess, weil man, wenn man so viel zusammen fährt, sich auch das ein- oder andere vom Partner abschaut. 
Niemals hat dabei einer für den anderen irgendwas ausgesucht. Klar haben wir immer wieder mal Diskussionen, was weshalb wofür etc. gut ist, und es gibt da teils ziemlich konträre Ansichten. Das führt auch dazu, dass wir, auch wenn wir denselben Rahmen fahren, die Bikes so grundsätzlich unterschiedlich aufgebaut haben, dass der eine das Bike vom anderen einfach nur hasst 
Wir tauschen immer mal wieder durch, um irgendwas einzustellen, oder auszuprobieren, und es endet immer wieder in Schimpftiraden . Wenn wir wirklich mal für länger die Räder tauschen wollen, dann müssen mindestens Vorbau, Sattel, Pedale umgesteckt werden, und selbst dann passt's nicht.
Genauso wenig können wir aufm Trail hinteinander her fahren. Selbst wenn wir uns beide auf max. 20cm Breite bewegen, haben wir so dermaßen unterschiedliche Linien und Herangehensweisen, dass das meistens schief geht, wenn der eine die Linie vom anderen wählt. 
Unsere Bikes kaufen wir beide unabhängig voneinander und von unserem eigenen Geld, und das ist auch gut so. Ich glaube, ich würde mich irgendwie schlecht fühlen, wenn er mir ein Fahrrad schenken würde, und andersrum genauso. Außerdem würd's einfach nicht passen, aus oben genannten Gründen. Jeder kauft sich seins, wann er will, wenn er für was Neues bereit ist oder ein Verlangen danach hat, wie er will, und aus seinen eigenen Gründen. Nicht, weil der andere meint er braucht das, oder weil der eine meint, den anderen motivieren zu müssen. 
Ich glaub, wenn mein Mann mich in ein Fahrradgeschäft mitschleppen würde, und mir eine Auswahl an Rädern vor die Nase stellen würde, die er vorher ausgesucht hat, dann würde ich einen Schreikrampf kriegen. In die andere Richtung wohl ebenso 
Wenn er mir dann noch erzählen würde, dass er das tut, um meine Motivation zu erhöhen, dann hätte er ziemlich wahrscheinlich eine sitzen 

Meine Motivation kommt jedenfalls daher, dass es mir Spaß macht, zusammen zu fahren, und da ist mir das Radl auch herzlich egal. Ich bin auch schon öfters aufm 180mm Bock neben ihm hergeradelt, wenn er seinen Carbon-Flitzer dabei hatte. Einfach, weil ich gerade momentan Lust auf eine Sänfte hatte. Oder letzens hatte ich Bock auf eine CX-Tour, wo er dann einfach in Ermangelung eines Crossers mit dem Mtb mitgefahren ist. 
Gekratzt hat sowas noch keinen von uns. Wenn der eine dann halt mal 1/2 Sekunde langsamer ist, dann wartet der andere eben. Da braucht's auch keine Ausreden oder Begründungen a la "mein Rad ist schwerer" oder "ich hab zu wenig Federweg". Gleicht sich meistens eh bergab/bergauf dann wieder aus, je nachdem wer welches Rad dabei hat. Wenn man gemeinsam unterwegs ist, weil man gern zusammen ist, und nicht weil der einer trainieren will (und der andere nicht), dann macht sowas überhaupt nichts aus.
Wenn mein Mann mal Lust auf eine Trainings-Heiz-Runde hat, dann lass ich ihn mit seinen Kumpels losziehen. Wenn ich Lust auf Rumhampeln habe, und er gerade keine Bock auf Spielereien hat, dann zieh ich halt alleine los oder such mir meine eigenen Leute. Alles andere wäre Mumpitz. Macht ja dann mindestens einem keinen Spaß, wenn er nur dem anderen zuliebe zu was mitkommt, was er gerade gar nicht möchte.


Sicher hat da jeder andere Ansichten und jeder Mensch ist eigen. 
Wie gesagt, ich will damit auch gar nichts werten. Nur evtl aus meiner eigenen Sicht den Versuch machen zu erklären, warum ich persönlich auch etwas kritisch bin gegenüber den Ausführungen von Lateralus (bzw. wie selbige für mich rüberkommen)... so wie anscheinend einige hier aus ihren ganz eigenen Gründen.


----------



## Lateralus (1. Februar 2013)

Der Satz, dass es wieder ein Epic wird, ist meine vorläufige Entscheidung. Sie wird aber dadurch verifiziert, dass sie selbst es begutachten, testen und dann entscheiden wird. Wenn mein Shop ihr dann ein anderes Bike verkauft, wird der Händler auch nicht böse.

Ich geben sicher nicht soviel Geld aus, ohne sie zu fragen. Muss sie alles in letzter Instanz entscheiden. Da sie aber mit dem 26er Epic super klar kam, sollte das mit dem 29er wahrscheinlich auch so sein. Wenn nicht - wie gesagt, dann wirds eben ein anderes. Hier ist doch nix in Stein gemeißelt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. Februar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> mal ganz wertfrei danebengestellt:
> 
> Mein Mann und ich fahren beide sehr gerne und sehr viel....... dann zieh ich halt alleine los oder such mir meine eigenen Leute. Alles andere wäre Mumpitz. Macht ja dann mindestens einem keinen Spaß, wenn er nur dem anderen zuliebe zu was mitkommt, was er gerade gar nicht möchte.



Genaus ist´s auch bei uns   Momentan fahren wir allerdings dieselben Rahmen, zum allerersten Mal, seit wir mountainbiken. Aber unterschiedlich aufgebaut, bei uns bin ich eher der Leichtbaufreak, bin halt im Grunde eher ne Faule. 
Dass ich mir z.B. ein Rennrad gekauft habe, darüber kann mein Mann nur den Kopf schütteln, aber das hab ich mir halt eingebildet. Er musste da auch keine Vorauswahl treffen.
Aber ich kenn das von Freundinnen, ich glaub, manche wissen nicht mal, wieviel Federweg sie haben oder welche Bremsen sie fahren. Für mich unverständlich, aber ist so. Hauptsache, das Rad fährt irgendwie.


----------



## Promontorium (1. Februar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn er mir dann noch erzählen würde, dass er das tut, um meine Motivation zu erhöhen, dann hätte er ziemlich wahrscheinlich eine sitzen




Seit der Sexismus-Debatte werden wir schon für ernstgemeinte Nettigkeiten verprügelt. Scheiß Evolution!


----------



## MissQuax (1. Februar 2013)

Also ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ganz, warum ihr so über den armen Kerl herfallt.

Ich habe den Eindruck, daß er es gut mit seiner Freundin meint und sie keinenfalls "unterbuttern" will bei der Bikeauswahl, ihr vielmehr die Sache - durch eine "Vorauswahl" - leichter machen möchte.

Und ich denke, daß seine Freundin nicht zur Sorte "Duckmäuser" gehört (solche Exemplare Frau haben meist nicht den nötigen Mumm zum Mountainbiken) und sich bestimmt wehren kann, wenn es ihr mit der "Hilfestellung" zu viel wird und sie dadurch zu stark eingeschränkt wird.

Und wenn sie sich mit der Zeit in eine andere Richtung weiterentwickelt, die vielleicht jetzt noch gar nicht abzusehen ist, bin ich mir sicher, daß sie dann mit der "Forderung" nach einem anderen Bike bei so einem Mann garantiert nicht auf taube Ohren stößt. 

Bei meinem ersten Mountainbike habe ich noch sehr wenig Erfahrung gehabt und da mein Partner überwiegend Rennrad gefahren ist, habe ich mir das Teil komplett allein ausgesucht. Bis auf einen etwas zu großen Rahmen (der "Beratung" des Händlers geschuldet, mittlerweile weiß ich, was mir passt) habe ich gottseidank (war nämlich nicht gerade billig) mit dem Bike keinen Fehlgriff gelandet und bin es viele Kilometer mit viel Spaß gefahren.

Der Wunsch nach mehr Federweg und einem Fully kam von ganz alleine, wieder habe ich - diesmal schon etwas "schlauer" - mir das Bike alleine ausgesucht (auch unter Zuhilfenahme von Internet und "Fachzeitschriften") und habe wieder einen guten Griff, diesmal auch in passender Rahmengröße, getan.

Als ich dann einen freeridenden Biker kennenlernte, habe ich mir trotz schon vorhandener Bikeerfahrung Vorschläge für ein "fettes" Bike machen lassen, das letzte Wort hatte aber ich. Und wieder ein Glücksgriff - ich habe mit dem neuen Freerider sehr viel gelernt und mich immer weiterentwickelt. Dann auch was das Selbstschrauben angeht.

Vielleicht ist die Freundin von Lateralus noch gar nicht soweit, daß sie einen Kauf von der Vorauswahl über eine Probefahrt bis hin zur Anpassung / Abstimmung ihres Wunschbikes komplett selbst managen kann. Vielleicht will sie es ja auch gar nicht. Auch das gibt es und man sollte es nicht verurteilen. Jede(r) ist anders gestrickt!

Also lasst die beiden doch mal machen und lasst ihn "leben"!


----------



## Lateralus (3. Februar 2013)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ganz, warum ihr so über den armen Kerl herfallt.
> 
> Ich habe den Eindruck, daß er es gut mit seiner Freundin meint und sie keinenfalls "unterbuttern" will bei der Bikeauswahl, ihr vielmehr die Sache - durch eine "Vorauswahl" - leichter machen möchte.
> 
> ...



Genauso sieht es aus. Danke Dir. Nochmal zur Erklärung:

- wir fahren nur einfache Touren bisher, es macht Ihr aber Spass und sie gibt auch alles bis zum Umfallen
- sie hat ein mittlerweile 4 Jahre altes Epic
- sie hat nen neuen Job ohne Schichtdienste und wir haben daher ab April/Mai viel mehr Zeit für gemeinsame Aktivitäten, insbesondere MTB
- wir wollen auch mal gemeinsame Bikerlaube machen
- sie ist kein Material-Nerd 
- ich will ihr mit einem neuen Bike eine Freude machen, sie will eigentlich gar nicht. Aufgrund des Alters des Bikes und da der Widerverkaufswert in einem Jahr gleich 0 ist, macht es aber jetzt Sinn 

Daher habe ich eine Vorauswahl getroffen, letztendlich wird aber sie alles prüfen, testen usw. Gleichzeitig gibt es aber auch nahezu keinen Grund, dass die Auswahl falsch sein wird, da sie momentan gut zurecht kommt und zufrieden ist.

Mehr nicht, keine Alleingänge, kein Zwang zu irgendwas...wir machen alles immer nur unter der Prämisse des 100%igen Miteinanders und der gegenseitigen Zustimmung. Macht Euch keine Sorgen um sie - wenn unsere Ehe noch harmonischer wäre, wärs schon ein Wolkenkuckucksheim


----------



## Promontorium (3. Februar 2013)

Ah o.k...., dennoch:

- sie weiß noch nix vom neuen Rad in spe (es ist also noch keine Begierde geweckt)
- oder sie weiß es doch, will aber nicht????
- ihr Epic taugt ihr (sonst würde sie ja nicht alles geben bis zum Umfallen)
- der Wiederverkaufwert des Epic ist also gleich 0

Fazit: Laß' ihr das Epic und mach' ihr 'ne andere Freude! Hmmm... ja und was?
Frag' sie doch einfach mal durch die Blume!!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Februar 2013)

also, ich würde mich sonstwas freuen wenn mir jemand ein neues Epic schenken möchte... und sollte aus dem Epic ein anderes werden, auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (3. Februar 2013)

Er ist aber glücklich verheiratet!


----------



## Lateralus (3. Februar 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> also, ich würde mich sonstwas freuen wenn mir jemand ein neues Epic schenken möchte... und sollte aus dem Epic ein anderes werden, auch



Hosianna, endlich


----------



## Lateralus (8. April 2013)

Da meine Frau keine Lust auf eine Online-Community hat, poste ich als Threadabschluss ihre neuen Parts. Das besagte Epic ists tatsächlich geworden inkl. einiger Umbauten, Upgrades und S-Works-Schuhen. Und alle Zweiflerinnen können beruhigt sein, es ist ihr Traumbike


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. April 2013)

und wenn ich mir das Gelage so anschaue bist Du spätestens jetzt auch ihr Traummann


----------



## Lateralus (10. April 2013)

Schau mal ins Specialized-Thema, da gibts bald mehr zu sehen


----------

